

Apple exploring deal with voice recognition company Nuance - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/apple-exploring-deal-with-voice-recognition-company-nuance/

======
r00fus
Things to note: * Apple already uses Nuance code in their phones.

* Current iPhone speech is native, doesn't require network

* Nuance also offers iOS apps that do speech recognition over the network (I use this all the time to send "long" SMS/emails, and it works decently).

* Google's offerings are network-based, and exceed current iOS capabilities (anyone have a chance to compare the usability between the two?)

So if this deal comes to pass, will it be an extension of the current (native)
voice, or network based, or a hybrid?

